

Don’t Think the F-35 Can Fight? It Does in This Realistic War Game - smacktoward
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/don-t-think-the-f-35-can-fight-it-does-in-this-realistic-war-game-fc10706ba9f4

======
simonblack
Meanwhile ground-based missiles have taken out all 4 F-35s. Games are fun, but
war is not a game.

------
arca_vorago
Wow, this was a fascinating read, though I still have my doubts about the F35
for reasons largely unrelated to this single scenario of long range
engagement. I was especially interested to learn about _Command: Modern Naval
Air Operations_ as I like milsims but somehow this one passed right by me.

